# Why do ewes hit their lambs



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my second year raising Katahdin sheep - and I have more lambs this year than last year. My question is - why do ewes take their heads and whack their lambs? Some lambs only get knocked down, and others go flying! I have had to work with a few ewes so they will let the lambs nurse. Is this normal? I have two ewes who will knock their lambs over, then let them nurse - so, I an not "too" concerned about them.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Sometimes it is the sheep equivalent of spanking. Especially the knocking them off their feet. Some ewes are rougher on the babies and some babies are turds and need manners. 

It also maybe overprotective mom hitting then checking if the lamb is her. Especially if you have a stinker or two who badger the ewes. Sometimes it temper tantrum from he ewes. I try to give the ewes and babies group a lot of extra space with toys for the babies so they have something other than "mom, mom, mom, mom, mom, mom" (read really bored two year old child). They ewes then can lay and sleep mostly in peace and watch the babies work off extra energy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

First time mothers may reject the whole idea of nursing. You have to put them in a jug. They quickly learn that when their lamb nurses, that awful swelled up feeling in the udder goes away.

When lambs get knocked around, it&#8217;s also like a mother dog snapping at a puppy. They are teaching them manners so they learn how to meet and greet others of their kind.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting. I have yet to see a ewe butt her own lambs. I see them regularly rejecting those who are not their own, but I honestly have never ever seen my ewes whack their own. ???? SNED (something new every day!)


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Generally speaking in my flock there isn't a lot of butting going on. Shoving or Knocking the babies off their feet, with a gentle swipe to remind them that is unacceptable behavior yes. It is part of learning flock behavior, and at least the first few times is done gently. If you watch you can usually tell why the baby is getting "spanked". Everything from being too rough with that ewes babies, to badgering a ewe too much, trying to nurse when she doesn't want, wandering off, etc.


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I have no experience with any sheep but Dorpers, but mine have never done that. In fact, my lambs sometimes lift their mamas off the ground to nurse...lol


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

I have one ewe with triplets - she seems to head butt one in particular - should I be concerned she is rejecting this one? I have been holding her to let him nurse and he goes to town like he is starving. I am already bottle feeding two - would prefer not to take on any more. 

THANKS!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Have you checked him for sharp Teeth?


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

She might be trying to teach it to have some manners and to leave her alone


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

crittermomma said:


> I have one ewe with triplets - she seems to head butt one in particular - should I be concerned she is rejecting this one? I have been holding her to let him nurse and he goes to town like he is starving. I am already bottle feeding two - would prefer not to take on any more.
> 
> THANKS!


How old are her lambs? Some ewes start weaning their babies early.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It is natural for a good ewe to view any lamb that runs up to her that is not hers as a threat, which it is. It is a threat to the milk supply of her lambs. I something runs up to her she will sometimes butt it to stop it so that she can verify identity. Sometimes they get a wire crossed and don't believe that their lambs are actually theirs. They will kill their lambs, not by the force of the butting, but by starvation. It is also natural for sheep to kill the weakest triplet, or sometimes the one that they deem the weakest. This can be done by conveniently leaving him somewhere, or by outright aggression. Again, this is done to protect the milk supply. Sometimes, unwarranted aggression can be triggered by ewes in your flock that have less than adequate milk production. Their lambs can become pirates and put everyone on guard. Other times the problem is a painful engorged udder. So, you the shepherd have to identify what is going on. Is it a ewe that is butting her own lambs to keep them from sucking? Is it a ewe that is butting pirate lambs? Are triplets involved? Putting them in a jug can help you to answer a lot of these questions.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

My sheep butt each other over everything, and I've learned by watching them that it isnt always an act of aggression. Sometimes they'll butt each other gently as a greeting, sort of like shaking hands. I think butting is a way of communicating and can have many meanings. Don't worry its all perfectly normal, mine do it all the time and I've never had a problem. if you see one that is hitting too hard and you think it presents a threat to the others you might want to isolate it until the lambs are a little bigger.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sharp teeth are not a problem. Sheep do not have front teeth on the upper gum. When lambs nurse their tongue is covering the bottom teeth.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Maura said:


> Sharp teeth are not a problem. Sheep do not have front teeth on the upper gum. When lambs nurse their tongue is covering the bottom teeth.


Sharp bottom teeth can, and do, cause nursing issues. I have had to fix up many udders that have suffered bites from little sharks that get too carried away while nursing.


----------



## crittermomma (Sep 26, 2013)

I have checked teeth - the littlest of the triplets teeth aren't sharp at all. He tries and tries to nurse - he comes behind her and she pees on him! He is so stinky right now. I have taken to holding her to let him nurse. I already have two bottle babies - I don't want anymore. I did take him and try to bottle feed him and he wanted nothing to do with it. I will keep watching him and monitoring his growth - along with his sisters. Thanks to all!


----------

